# Marina docks at Alum



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone has been fishing the docks


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

They've been fishing the dock tournaments on Sat. Mornings I think and I saw 3 guys out there tonight after work, but sorry, I didn't talk to them. Lake is FULL of water, but still was pretty clear near marina


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info working man


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Are you allowed to go in and fish the marina docks at night? I ask because I was talking to a person that told me to be careful if I did because the ODNR was running people off of them at the marina.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Docks are open to fishing after Nov 1st. It's far from a hotspot. Lol. Bite been slow


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I'll be heading out to alum docks tomorrow afternoon and see what happens hopefully they are biting


----------



## in2deep2quit (Feb 13, 2016)

Was at Alum docks today, water temp was 45. Water was slightly stained, visibility about 8-10". Managed a few crappies but bite was very tough.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I,m going to try the docks this evening with my ice fishing equipment.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not going to be able to make it today got to get some stuff done around the house but I'll be there tomorrow hope they are biting I'm going to use my ice fishing gear too


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

CFIden said:


> I,m going to try the docks this evening with my ice fishing equipment.


I caught 6 crappie. Only 1 keeper. Missed a few more. Guy behind me caught one 11.5" Another guy caught a catfish. Didn't mark many fish.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Finally got there about 4 fished til 7 cought 7 crappie one bluegill kept the 3 keeper crappie and the bluegill it was 7in got cold after the sun went down and headed home mite try again tomorrow afternoon if it's not windy


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Going to try it again tomorrow afternoon hopefully the bite is better than it was


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey tex hit me up next time didnt know you ice fished thats where all the ice fish ohio guys have dock tourneys once it hits nov 1st they are allowed to be fished legally game warden/will run you off docks regardless of time of day if boating season is open i.e. boats being docked in spring thru late summer


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to try and get there around 2pm and give it a try your welcome to come hang out and fish


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Going to try it again this weekend and hope that it's better than last weekend


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Been sick was wondering if anyone has been fishing the docks and if anything has been biting


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Mandatory o/t buddy but we got our fingers crossed for some real hardwater up yonder..ill will def. Be sick if that happens i got the sick time..hope ya feel better bud ill check it n pm.ya


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks fool4fish


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

fool4fish said:


> Mandatory o/t buddy but we got our fingers crossed for some real hardwater up yonder..ill will def. Be sick if that happens i got the sick time..hope ya feel better bud ill check it n pm.ya


if you are out of sick leave, you'll have to call in dead....


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

But I got a Dr excuse


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Not sure what you guys are using but the key is light rod, light line, small ice jig tipped with a wax worm. This has been a killer setup for me.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Snyd,
What were you catching?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

We were catching a lot of crappie and gills with a couple eyes mixed in. Hope to get back there later this week.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds good I'm going to try and get out this weekend


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Texican - If you see me with my son out be sure to stop by and say hello!


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Will do Snyd don't know if I'll be able to make it but if I do I'll be looking for you


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - It won’t be long until we will be ice fishing.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

From the way it looks it will be next weekend you guys do any good


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Docks are slow going at the moment. Small perch are holding tight to bottom. If you get the right bait and cadence you can get them to come up and bite; real light bite you gotta be on your game. They were in 22-24 fow. Out a little deeper I found crappie suspending very few and far between. You could put a bait in front of them and they would smash it. Real skinny crappie; no decent ones. They’ve got the pumps on the new docks so a lot of it won’t ice up.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Been very slow at the docks for me and most people I’ve talked to. What impact will the aerators have on the fishing? Anyone have any knowledge from other places? They seem to make quite a current in the shallower water 4’-5’. The ducks love ‘ em.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Why the bubblers?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buzzi said:


> Been very slow at the docks for me and most people I’ve talked to. What impact will the aerators have on the fishing? Anyone have any knowledge from other places? They seem to make quite a current in the shallower water 4’-5’. The ducks love ‘ em.


They can and will attract fish,eventually.... they can be money on the shallow lakes


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Earthworms said:


> Why the bubblers?


To protect the new investment from ice.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

The only issue is I think guys need to be very careful out by the marina mouth where everyone likes to fish. The ice will still get thick there but with the open water back in the cove there could be some current out there especially if it gets breezy.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably not a great idea to go sling 6 pound musky baits that way.....lol. I will check this out tomorrow.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Earthworms said:


> Probably not a great idea to go sling 6 pound musky baits that way.....lol. I will check this out tomorrow.


Throwing 6lb lures to catch that 60 inch ski in alum ??


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

What if I told you i know a guy and .......


----------

